

A co founder (PHP/SQL web developer) needed for a social networking startup - rush-tea

We are currently looking to start a social networking site that has potentials to excel in a market where Facebook dominates, and would like a technical co founder to join this effort.  
We already have a step-by-step plan to launch this site.  What we need is someone who is strong in web engineering to help us in technical areas and take it to the next level while we are helping with everything else such as user experience testing, development of the site from business point of view, business development, funding, user base, marketing, and opportunities.<p>We are looking for help from the following candidate<p>- Can-do attitude, never give up, and love to solve problems (there is always a solution to every problem)
- You will be one of the co founder, we are partners. We move forward, fall backward and work together to achieve great things.
- software development experience as an web/internet engineer and experience in building back end web engine.
- Strong knowledge and proven hands-on experience with PHP, MySQL, Javascript, AJAX, CSS
- Developed a production worthy SaaS application
- Experience building large scale applications is desired
- Strong desire to work in a startup, prior experience gets bonus points
- Knowledge of software development processes (Agile, Scrum) is desired but not a deal breaker
- Desire and ability to learn, excel, and 100% commitment to success.
- Must be located in Bay Area (or willingness to relocate) as we will work together day and night to make it happen<p>All in all, we are looking for a passionate and genius web developer who likes social interaction, build sites, and is always challenged to make something better for the world.  When we combine your coding prowess with the vision on where we are going, we can only move forward.<p>A little bit about us.<p>One is a second time entreprenuer, worked at a fortune 50 company prior to this. His educational background is MSc in Electrical Engineering.  Expert in creating the best user experience, user interaction, and user values. Understand the market and eyeballing opportunities. Passionate about UI, startups, technology. Several years of experience in the wireless engineering and product management domain in wireless and mobile space. He loves to solve problems, creates opportunities, and love challenges.<p>One is recent Cal graduate currently working at a startup company.  His educational background is BSc in Chemical Engineering.<p>You &#60;insert your profile&#62; :)<p>Why diving in social networking market with Facebook domination?
Because we believe that the social networking site has a lot of potential to grow because as of now, it has only Facebook in it, and the market will give us the chance the grow (considering what Google+ has achieve in its first month of its launch, there will be huge growth to make).  It's a great task and huge challenge ahead, but hey, if we are looking forward to it, then you must be too (no die attitude).<p>If you are interested in joining us and build a social networking site that offers values, please email us your resume at<p>rush.tea@gmail.com<p>We are looking forward to great success together.
======
rush-tea
ops, sorry, was meant to submit this on the jobs section. How do I do that?

Thanks.

Rus

~~~
prodigal_erik
That section is a perk YC only offers to their portfolio and alumni. There
should be a "who's hiring" thread tomorrow, though (and the first of every
month).

~~~
rush-tea
thank you. Yes, I noticed that on the July link.

We were too late to submit on the YC program for this summer, and we can't
wait until YC Winter program to get this started, So we are going to start it
now and then apply for the program with a demo (hopefully).

Thanks.

